# Bird's Eye Maple Burl Copper Sister



## ghost1066 (Apr 29, 2014)

As soon as the other call sold I had someone order another one so I got out one of my last blanks and spun this one. Doesn't have the rays like the last or as many eyes those got turned away but I saved some spalting. Love turning these. 

3" copper over glass headed to Indiana.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats on the sale. It is a nice looking call.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2014)

That has great figure in it !!! Very nice


----------



## SENC (Apr 29, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 29, 2014)

Great job!!!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Fine looking call!


----------



## bearmanric (May 1, 2014)

Sweet call. Rick


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2014)

Man that's got it all. Burl, curl, spalt, chatoyance, sizzle. Great job.


----------



## dbroswoods (May 1, 2014)

Great looking call !!!! 

Mark


----------



## ghost1066 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys this is another from the batch I got from @windyridgebowman every piece of it so far has been outstanding and the last few are going to be just as good.


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the plug Tommy, that is real nice.I do have more of it. lol.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 3, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Thanks for the plug Tommy, that is real nice.I do have more of it. lol.


Well you might as well go ahead and decide on what you want on the next trade for a MFRB of it or maybe mix in some other goodies. Got plenty of FBE and beech for now but you know me always looking for something cool.


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 3, 2014)

Got plenty of cool Tommy, don't know how long the maple burl will hold out.I'll put some away for trading.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 3, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Got plenty of cool Tommy, don't know how long the maple burl will hold out.I'll put some away for trading.


Just let me know when you are ready for a trade I will start a thread. This call is being shown to some big names in the outdoors industry tonight. Keeping my fingers crossed about some things I can't talk about yet.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 3, 2014)

Lol thanks to this thread, I had to get some.


----------

